# 602 - Defenders - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry for the late post and the lack of color. That will be remedied before the next comic is up on Monday, but the lateness is irreversible. Unless one of you has a time machine… 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

